# cat 5 riders



## fliowa (Aug 13, 2008)

What would be a good bench mark as far as ability should you have before you enter your first cat 5 race? I am in my forties and mostly ride solo. Can some of you cat 5 riders give me a idea how fast and for how long you do solo rides. Also how fast do they ride in a actual race.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Just go for it - as long as you've got the bike handling skills, you'll be fine :thumbsup:


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

Probably being able to cruise at over 20mph for a short while might get you a start. But it seems that almost everybody gets their ass kicked in their first several races. I'd suggest just going for it now and just seeing how long you can hang onto a wheel in the group.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

I'd suggest doing group rides for a while - getting used to being in a pack, riding close to other riders, and changes of speed. Find a club nearby and try their rides - useful also for asking questions etc about racing. Good to ask riders about holding lines in a race, moving up, etc. In terms of conditioning, it would be good to add speed work/intervals to your riding. At least one ride a week that includes 2 minute hard efforts (followed by 4-5 minutes of easy recovery riding, then 2 minutes hard, for a total of 6-8 hard efforts). the hard efforts should be hard enough so you can do them for 2 minutes but not much longer. These will help you with changes of speed during a race, something new racers often struggle with.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

try to find a circuit race or shorter road race and I think you'll find that better than starting with a 4 corner crit in late June when others have been racing for 1/2 a season. The accelerations in a crit are humbling for first timers and you'll experience less of that in a circuit


----------



## Joemero (Jul 19, 2008)

Go for it! I did my first race this past March, Hillsboro Classic. Was the toughest 35 miles of my life, I immediately got dropped, but my goal was to not stop and FINISH, and I did, and I felt I gained respect from the other racers and people who saw me finish and not give up. I knew this was my first time, so I was elated that I finished. It motivated me to train hard for next March so that my next goal will be to try to stay with a group throughout the race. I'm gonna turn 37 this month, and started cycling only 9 months before this race.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"Also how fast do they ride in a actual race."

13 mph uphill and 48 mph downhill, for Cat 5's.

How much wood could a Woodchuck chuck?


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

around here cat 5's go 14 mph on the uphills.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I guess the big thing is going to be able to ride in a pack up, close, n' personal. Just be able to stay with some group riders. Speed is nice, but safety is more important. No big deal with a time trial, but be able to corner at high speeds safely if you plan on a crit.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

My first race was an ITT, i did ok. Which basically meant that i would suck when i did my first crit the next day. which i did. Was able to stay with the group until the last 5 or so laps. then got stuck behind some guys who 'gave up' and that was it. but this was also Collegiate C (lowest level of collegiate racing). I recently did a local ITT and was fast enough to get the top 5 in that ITT i mentioned previously, but i've begun to notice that the guys who are in 1st, 2nd, even 3rd are putting down times that are in the top ten of the 1/2's that we have locally. either the 1/2's around here suck, or some of the guys in cat 4/5 are just really fast. But i've only done collegiate RR's (Road Races) and Crits. I think it's interesting to see how the 4/5's can go at 22 mph avg. speed for a 40 mile RR, and the 1/2's will go 22mph for an 80 mile RR. 

As previously mentioned, it is humbling to go to a race and just get demolished. Then you start to think "Man, how much do these guys ride?" and some of them do ride alot, and some ride just as much as you probably do, but know how to train more effectively. I was always at the back of the pack this past season, I sucked (or atleast that's how i felt)! We got to the champ. race and I did pretty good. so it just goes to show if you keep at it you will get better and it may not take as long as you thought. I've only been riding for a year now, and I've come close to winning (but that's like going hunting and almost making a kill; you're still walking away empty-handed).


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Just do it. Experience riding in a pack is a good thing, but you'll never know how you'll do until you do it. Incidently; you'll probably get your azz kicked. Almost everyone does.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Training wheels off for at least two weeks.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

Racing is hard. The biggest hurdle is the pain caused by the accelerations and the positioning for the finale. It hurts. Even in Cat 5. It is very, very difficult to push yourself to that pain riding by yourself, and you likely haven't experienced it. 
But it is glorious.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Everything's bigger in Texas......


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

something else i was thinking about. Brought up by Bill: You will not suffer on a typical ride like you suffer in a race. usually the races are faster and the accelerations are harder. It's nearly impossible to mimic that while training, that's what intervals are for. consider your first race a benchmark, then build on it. it may take a little while, but you'll improve quickly at first, then slower and slower.


----------



## Dopamine (Jun 2, 2009)

bill said:


> Racing is hard. The biggest hurdle is the pain caused by the accelerations and the positioning for the finale. It hurts. Even in Cat 5. It is very, very difficult to push yourself to that pain riding by yourself, and you likely haven't experienced it.
> But it is glorious.


I like this post.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

If you have ridden in groups, can ride 40 miles and ride in a straight line you're probably ready. If you get a kick out of trying to tear the legs off guys you occasionally ride with you're probably ready.

Racing as others have said is hard but that's what makes it fun. It's not something most guys can do well without spending lots of time training and obsessing over it.

Watch out, it can become your sole focus and take over all your free time if you let it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dopamine (Jun 2, 2009)

What you want to do is find your local criterium training ride group hammerfest. Most all communities have an hour long evening hammerfest on a Tuesday held in some old office park or something somewhere. Go to that to get an idea of what you're getting into; you'll get some good race-like training for free.


----------



## Dopamine (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh and when/if veteran riders yell at you try to figure out why instead of mouthing off back at them.


----------



## MJH2 (Feb 26, 2007)

The best benchmark to use is whether you think it might be fun.

If you do, then go do it!


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

I would stay away from "criteriums" in the strictest sense of the word, meaning four corner races in the beginning. The require very good bike handling skills, and the constant accelerations/decelerations make for a rubber band effect in the less experienced groups which make it dangerous and frankly not fun. I started off doing more course races, meaning it was a circuit but not four corners. The turns are less severe and not as much bunching up at the turns. 

The general philosophy in cycling racing is that imagine your energy as cash that you have to spend in its entirety by the end of the race. You want to be a miser for most of the race, ride conservatively, and when it counts, say attacking up a hill, or at the end, you spend most of your money. The person with something left near the end will be better off. Some magazine recently said it differently but the same message: cycling racing is actually perfect for lazy people because they can get away by riding just hard enough to stay in the group, and save their energy for when it counts.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

MarshallH1987 said:


> Probably being able to cruise at over 20mph for a short while might get you a start. But it seems that almost everybody gets their ass kicked in their first several races. I'd suggest just going for it now and just seeing how long you can hang onto a wheel in the group.


Truth. When I first joined a local team, the coach told me "The first season is all about getting out there, losing, and then after a season of getting dominated things will start to click."


----------



## valkis (Jun 19, 2006)

You should give it a go without expecting too much. If you do one, you'll know wether a) you can keep up, or b)you aren't as strong as you thought, in which case you'll end up wanting to ride more, and try again.


----------



## C Dunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Don't worry about bike handling in category 5, no one else does.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

C Dunlop said:


> Don't worry about bike handling in category 5, no one else does.


The ones who plan on winning and don't like hitting the pavement do!


----------



## vieuphoria (Dec 10, 2008)

When I first started, I could barely hang on to the fastest group ride in the area and my best solo ride was 20mph avg. for 50 miles. This allowed me to finish with the pack in training crits because at that time 'interval' was a crazy moon man word.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

When people tell me they think they're going to try a crit and want to know how to train for it. I tell them find a steep hill that takes 20 secs to go from the bottom to the top. Then do repeats on this hill non-stop for an hour. All the way up and rest on the way down, u-turn and back up. That's a crit racing. Being able to cruise at 25mph avg will do nothing for you in a crit. But being able to slow to almost a dead stop and go full throttle on all four corners, every lap, for 45mins will help you immensely.


----------



## Terrapin (Aug 1, 2002)

CabDoctor said:


> slow to almost a dead stop and go full throttle on all four corners, every lap, for 45mins will help you immensely.


I threw up just thinking about it. :frown2:


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

You know, I always find it interesting that people recommend crit racing to less experienced, less fit riders. There is no better way to get demoralized than to enter fast crits without fitness, handling skills, pack movement skills and tactical sense. Even at the Cat 5 level, they are hard. I've know many racers through the years that, b/c they are less fit, call themselves crit racers. They would always get blown out the back. If anything, you have to have that bleeding edge of fitness honed to be able to do well in a crit. That means the a big base (so that you are aerobic longer), good muscular strength, a high threshold and finely tuned high end explosive power. I say, find a nice road race and go for it. Find one that suits your abilities - are you a little squirt that can climb? Go find a hilly one. Bigger guy that can mash? Find a flat one. RR's are fun mixed with pain, crits are pain mixed with more pain. Use several RR's to learn how to eat/drink in a pack, conserve energy, burn matches when you need to, and how to win. Most of all, have fun and don't take it too seriously. It's just bike racing.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

Well the thing with crits is even if your fitness isnt up there, if you have a fair amount of tactical know how and good positioning skills, you can easily survive. With road races, especially ones with climbs and crosswinds, you need a good measure of fitness otherwise you'll find your self pedaling at 110% and still going backwards


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

otoman said:


> You know, I always find it interesting that people recommend crit racing to less experienced, less fit riders. There is no better way to get demoralized than to enter fast crits without fitness, handling skills, pack movement skills and tactical sense. Even at the Cat 5 level, they are hard.


i think the thought is that you can get into race shape for a 45 min race easier than a multi hour race.


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Dopamine said:


> Oh and when/if veteran riders yell at you try to figure out why instead of mouthing off back at them.


There are no veterans in cat 5. So I guess the yellers should just go ahead and STFU.

My advice is to stay alert and ready to react. There is always some newb ready to come unclipped on the first climb or accelleration and take you out, or some other type of BS. So be ready, and when it happens (it will) do your best to avoid the mess.

Find a big guy to draft off of. I always seem to get stuck behind a stick that is more like pedaling into a headwind than drafting.

In a RR, get to the front before the first climb. That way you can lose a few spots and not be spit out the back (like I usually am). When the official, and then the wheel vehicle, and then the Cat 4 women you started 10 minutes in front of pass you, resist the urge to pull into the parking lot the next time around - finish the race.

In a crit, take the outside line through the apex of the turn to carry as much momentum as possible. Every time you touch the brakes you have to pedal a bit harder to make up for it.


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

tomk96 said:


> i think the thought is that you can get into race shape for a 45 min race easier than a multi hour race.


I know that's the thought - but it's wrong. Every last person with that thought soon realizes the error of their thinking or starts posting on RBR things like "why do I keep getting shelled?" Sprint from the line, elbows out, hole shot, attack, counter attack, attack again, corner in full tuck with guys on both sides, repeat:cryin: : 45 minutes of balls-to-the-walls intensity is not an easier event for which to *successfully* train than a 2 hour RR with several blocks of croozin' in the pel'. 

That's why I encourage the OP to find a RR _suited to his physique_ and go for it. 
 

It's all good bro, just disagreeing...:thumbsup:


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with Oto. 

In Cat #5 the road races tend to start out at a slower pace and build speed as the race goes on. I think most new guys in decent shape will be able to hold on for at least the first 20 - 30 minutes. Cat #5 crits on the other hand are just the opposite. Start out fast, but slow down. By the time the pace slows the new guys have gotten shelled and on a tight course get pulled. 



> In a RR, get to the front before the first climb. That way you can lose a few spots and not be spit out the back (like I usually am). When the official, and then the wheel vehicle, and then the Cat 4 women you started 10 minutes in front of pass you, resist the urge to pull into the parking lot the next time around - finish the race.


Great advice. Never quit. If you get pulled by the officials that's the breaks, but you paid your entry fee, so finish the race. Even off the back, you'll work harder than a training ride. 

Above all, just do it, but don't rush cat 5. Take the first year enter 3 or 4 races, major on learning bike handling skills and get a taste of what it's like to ride at the redline. You may get your butt kicked during the first few, but you'll know your comparitive level of fitness much better and have a baseline to work with for a solid second year.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

AdamM said:


> I agree with Oto.


I'll second that and agree with Otoman as well....crits hurt :mad2: 

The last crit I did was an 8 corner (almost a figure eight) and we averaged 26.4 mph. My Powertap recorded 118 spikes over 800 watts and 43 spikes over 1000 watts...Granted this was a CAT 3 race....the 4/5 races are not a whole lot slower.

I never see these types of spikes in a road race. A new rider can usually get in a pack on a road race and stay in the draft for quite a while on a flat course and if they can climb a little can even hang on there until the pace picks up near the end.

It's easier to train for a road race because a rider can get out and do group rides, ride on their own and somewhat mimic a road race. A crit is very, very hard to mimic in training and when you do...you don't want to do it for long because it's painful  

For the OP...find a Road Race that suits your abilities and start there. There are fast guys in every class...the difference is the higher the category you go the more fast guys there are until you get to the point that everybody is fast


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

The other bad thing about the Crit is that everyone gets to see you fail, where as a road race you might be out in the middle of nowhere when you get dropped, you can stop for a picnic if you like and no one is going to notice. 

Honestly though a Crit would be the last place to start for your first race. Same with the TT though, that's just you out their solo. Enter a RR and see how you do. 

In the mean time you will need to find a club with some other racers to learn the necessary skills to keep from hurting anyone else.

Also know this. It depends where your from and what your race organizers do to clean up the Cat 5 from guys that want to stay in it forever. It took a new race head in my area to post notice that he was coming for those guys that stayed at 5 for years and years. There were several guys that could have raced Cat 2 as they would crush the others over and over again. This is bad for the sport because it's demoralizing for a beginner to come up against somone that fast in a catagory that is supposed to be for beginners.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

What about those that get thrown off the back by the halfway mark each year? Should they cat up? If so why?


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

vanjr said:


> What about those that get thrown off the back by the halfway mark each year? Should they cat up? If so why?


That's interesting because it happens a lot more than people think. Some people think everyone just keeps getting better and better and the truth is you might not ever get faster then you currently are.

Cycling is a unique sport in that the fastest set the pace.

In this case the race organizers wouldn't make you upgrade to 4. If you're not winning or placing very well than I think they don't really care. It's more about those that abuse the system which is not a problem for those that keep getting dropped. 

Honestly Cat 5 gets bagged on around here a lot, but when I was racing it and the sandbaggers were killing everyone, it was hard as hell.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

heathb said:


> That's interesting because it happens a lot more than people think. Some people think everyone just keeps getting better and better and the truth is you might not ever get faster then you currently are.
> 
> Cycling is a unique sport in that the fastest set the pace.
> 
> ...


Why would you get sandbaggers other than triathletes that just race an occasion local race? Usually there's no cash in cat5 events...


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

who knows what evil lurks in the hearts of men.
i know a guy who raced cat 5 for years. YEARS. now he's sandbagging in the 4's when he probably should be a 3.
underachieving as a way of life. smaller pond = bigger fish.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

BassNBrew said:


> Why would you get sandbaggers other than triathletes that just race an occasion local race? Usually there's no cash in cat5 events...


Actually I have a sandbagging question. I just upgraded to Cat 1 MTB, and am a Cat 3 CX racer and did my first road race last year. I only plan to do 1-2 road races each year to fill in racing gaps on the dirt side but USAC wouldn't let me go to Cat 4 on the road since I don't race enough road races and since I'm turning 40 this year and have no desire to do crits, I won't get the required race experience for a few years. Does this make me a sandbagger if I race Cat 5 M35's? Serious question. Other road races I would consider don't have a Cat 5, just 1/2/3/ and M35, which typically has the super fast guys in it, so I imagine it isn't "open" M35.


----------



## Dopamine (Jun 2, 2009)

TedH said:


> Actually I have a sandbagging question. I just upgraded to Cat 1 MTB, and am a Cat 3 CX racer and did my first road race last year. I only plan to do 1-2 road races each year to fill in racing gaps on the dirt side but USAC wouldn't let me go to Cat 4 on the road since I don't race enough road races and since I'm turning 40 this year and have no desire to do crits, I won't get the required race experience for a few years. Does this make me a sandbagger if I race Cat 5 M35's? Serious question. Other road races I would consider don't have a Cat 5, just 1/2/3/ and M35, which typically has the super fast guys in it, so I imagine it isn't "open" M35.


It doesn't matter because this is USA Cycling forcing you to "sandbag" so it's not like there's anything you can do about it.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

seriously, I would take your cat 5 license and rock the casbah and not look back. a guy who races a couple of times a year and hasn't met the upgrade requirements is not sandbagging. and, even if, who cares? 
it's the guys who race regularly and never upgrade who are sandbagging.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Good to hear. I knew there were a few guys in my situation when I did Battenkill and wasn't sure what the ruling was as there were also a bunch of guys who were really just racing for fun. We hit the first hill and at the top there were 10 of us up front comprised of cross discipline sandbaggers and a few roadie sandbaggers and the other 25 guys went purple and out the back. Then of course I blew out my tire including the bead and was wondering if it was instant karma for racing 5's.


----------



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm glad he asked this question; because I had the same one. What are the average speeds for Cat 5, Cat 4, so on and so forth...


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

pedalfeet said:


> I'm glad he asked this question; because I had the same one. What are the average speeds for Cat 5, Cat 4, so on and so forth...


Too tough to answer because it depends on so many variables...field size, field strength, course design, roads, weather, etc.

The regular Tuesday Night circuit race I attend with the 1/2/3 fields usually averages 28 mph - 28.5 mph with the field sprint at the end having speeds in the 40 mph range.

An 8 corner crit I did a few weeks ago in the CAT 3 field averaged 26.4 mph, but was harder than the Tuesday night races due to all the accelerations.

A buddy of mine did a CAT 3 crit today and averaged 25.8 mph

So it all varies....Ususally though the speeds are not that much different from the 5's to the 4's to the 3's...except the fields usually get a bit smoother in the higher categories because of better bike handling skills.

Road races are slower due to their length, crits are crazy from the gun. However, in road races the pace really picks up on the hills which is where people get shed off most of the time and only the strong survive


----------



## pedalfeet (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks for the response Wookiebiker - 
Another question - How fast do typcial Cat 5, Cat 4, Cat 3, etc. ride when they're by themselves? I've never ridden in a group yet, just drafted some cars here and there - I know it makes a huge difference. I avg. on a 40 mile trip 24mph or so. Any responses would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

i dont know why everyone is so petrified of crit racing. dont listen to all this talk of not taking your good bike etc and just have a go, you will be fine. 

my only advice is dont give up when you think you cant hang on any longer.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

.. . and not only is the average speed all but irrelevant to the difficulty of the race, depending on the variables, including how crazy are the accelerations, but you can make no comparisons to non-race speeds. race speed depends who's at the front, so long as it's not you, and your ability to follow depends on your aerodynamics, your pack skills, your cornering skills, etc.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

alexb618 said:


> i dont know why everyone is so petrified of crit racing. dont listen to all this talk of not taking your good bike etc and just have a go, you will be fine.
> 
> my only advice is dont give up when you think you cant hang on any longer.


One shouldn't fear crits, but ride with caution. Most crit racers will crash eventually. It won't always be serious, but I'd venture to say that some of us have even seen a crash that went bad. They're really fun, but never throw caution to the wind for the sake of the rider next to you and behind you, as well as for your own.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

alexb618 said:


> i dint know why everyone is so petrified of crit racing. dint listen to all this talk of not taking your good bike etc and just have a go, you will be fine.
> 
> my only advice is dint give up when you think you cant hang on any longer.


Because a lot of crashes happen in crits...they have a reputation for a reason. At a local crit this weekend in the CAT 4/5 class there were 4 crashes in that race alone. I've witnessed crashes on uphill crits, normal crits, etc. and the damage is usually pretty good whether to the bike or the body.

Basically put a lot of aggressive riders on a short course with high speeds and tight space and crashes happen. Usually it's overlapping of wheels and front wheels washing out when it happens.

Usually the last 2 to 3 laps are where most crashes happen...this is where having a team take control of a race is good. They can stretch the pack out so it's single file up to the final straight keeping this much, much safer.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

pedalfeet said:


> Thanks for the response Wookiebiker -
> Another question - How fast do typical Cat 5, Cat 4, Cat 3, etc. ride when they're by themselves? I've never ridden in a group yet, just drafted some cars here and there - I know it makes a huge difference. I avg. on a 40 mile trip 24mph or so. Any responses would be greatly appreciated.


Again...too many variables to say. Flat routes, hill routes, etc. all make a difference in average speed.

My solo rides are not all that fast, but when I do interval training those are very hard. Racing it's so much about being able to hold a high speed for a long period of time (unless you are competing in Time Trials)...racing is about accelerations. Can you go 28 mph for 5-10 minutes...then calm down for 5 minutes...then do it again? Can you go all out on a climb to stay with the pack then rest on the downhill? Can you sprint at 37-40 mph for the final sprint...and be in position to have a chance for the win.

Lots more go into it then just holding a high average speed.

I've been in races where it was crazy from the gun and other races where it was almost a tempo ride until the last few kilometers. It just depends and there is no right or wrong answer to solve your curiosity other than getting out there and finding out whether you can hang or not.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Pedalft, to add to what wookie wrote, I think a good marker for a cat #5 is the ability to hang on in a small group (3 or 4) when the pace on a flat road gets around 24 mph for an extended period of time. 



> Why would you get sandbaggers other than triathletes that just race an occasion local race? Usually there's no cash in cat5 events...


It's strange, but it does happen. I think some of it's the small pond stuff, but it also could be the limited field size that some guys like. IMO, I think once you've raced 10 times or been a cat5 for two years, you should have to make the case to your state official why you shouldn't be upgraded to 4. 



> dint know why everyone is so petrified of crit racing. dint listen to all this talk of not taking your good bike etc and just have a go, you will be fine.



I don't think it's a danger issue, because I've been in plenty of road races with nasty crashes. I think it's more what type of race sets up best for a new guy.


----------



## Jeanette (Jul 2, 2009)

You will not suffer on a typical ride like you suffer in a race. usually the races are faster and the accelerations are harder. It's nearly impossible to mimic that while training, that's what intervals are for. consider your first race a benchmark, then build on it.


----------



## hobgoblin (Jun 26, 2009)

If you want to race in a crit it's also a good idea to see if there is a training series in your area. We have a summer training race every Wednesday night from May to September. These races are good for new riders because the pressure is lower, and the promoter lets dropped riders sit out a lap and jump back in the back of the pack. At the same time, it's a real race, with a USAC permit, numbers, and a decent prize list at the end of the series, so the local racers take it seriously. It's a great way to learn pack racing skills and race strategy on an elementary level. I've seen new racers in the B race (Cats 4 and 5) start the season getting dropped every three or four laps who are able to finish with the pack by the end of the summer. I started racing with the Bs four years ago, and, though I finished every race, I was just pack fodder. Now I'm in the A race (Cats 1-3) top ten. 

So, the short version: find a training race series and stick with it.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> Because a lot of crashes happen in crits...they have a reputation for a reason. At a local crit this weekend in the CAT 4/5 class there were 4 crashes in that race alone. I've witnessed crashes on uphill crits, normal crits, etc. and the damage is usually pretty good whether to the bike or the body.


yeah but so what, it's part of this sport. it's dangerous. build your race bike and race it. maybe crash, if you do, get up, repair, repeat. if you dont race your 'good' bike, you are wasting your money.

don't want to risk a crash? stay in front of your TV on the trainer.


----------

